# rally maps



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we're always looking for new practice courses. Does anyone have a map to share?

here are 2 from our trial this weekend....


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Judges like to put those two 360's together to simulate a figure 8. (In the first one.)

You know, I saved all my Rally Obedience course maps and stick them with the title certificates. I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I might have a couple from an ASCA trial. Symbols are a bit different but very close.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have the map from our 3rd day, just haven't scanned it yet. It was a good course, till Singe had a meltdown halfway through and decided he didn't want to do that anymore... lol


----------

